# Info par produktiem >  eching powder for PCB'S

## Sleedzis

nedaudz nesaprotu, nopirku lielo paku, domaaju ka tur buus bruunais dzelzs hloriids pakaa ,bet ir balts pulveris, tur rakstiits ka 1,5 - 2 dl jaaizskiidina 1 l uudens.
bet kas ir DL???   ::   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Balts viņš ir tāpēc ka tas nav FeCL bet gan nātrija persulfāts.




> Nātrija persulfāts manuprāt kodina daudz korektāk, asākas malas, varbūt atrāk, bet nav stabīls glabājot ūdens šķīdumā. Imēģināju man patika un tāpēc lietoju.


 Tas ir domāts 1.5-2 dekalitri.

Viens dekalitrs ir viena desmitā daļa no litra.

----------


## Sleedzis

paldies!  :P

----------


## zzz

> Balts viņš ir tāpēc ka tas nav FeCL bet gan nātrija persulfāts.
> 
> Tas ir domāts 1.5-2 dekalitri.
> 
> Viens dekalitrs ir viena desmitā daļa no litra.


 Mazuliet precizeejot - decilitri, dl (taapat kaa decimetri dm, utt)

Dekalitri ir 10 litri, apziimeejas dal, un ir meervieniiba, kuru parasti izmanto lai raksturotu alus razhoshanas apjomus.  ::

----------

